# Quality of after Market GTO bumpers ?



## 65gtomd (Oct 11, 2009)

Could you please share your experience with buying after market bumpers? Do they look authentic, do they fit, does the chrome look nice and hold up over time? Are they sturdy enough?

Thanks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I got re chromed bumpers for my `65 in `07 from ThePartsPlaceInc.com and the front was awesome. But the back did not fit well, their customer service was great though and they ended up shipping me 3 other bumpers until I was satisfied with the fit and finish. They still look great!


----------



## 65gtomd (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks Rukee. Was it an after market or a rechromed original? Is that it in the picture? Beautiful '65!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They were re chromed originals. And in their defense the damage and ill fitting was due to the shippers, not them. Yes the pic in my sig is those bumpers, and Thanks!! :cheers


----------



## 65gtomd (Oct 11, 2009)

Can you share what you have heard about repro bumpers?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I would rather have a re chromed original then a repo. Just my 0.02c.


----------



## 65gtomd (Oct 11, 2009)

Has anyone else bought repro bumpers? How do you like them?


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

I knew someone who got a repro. It wasn't a perfect fit, but worked after some time jimmying. I say confirm they have a money back guarantee in case of poor fitment, then give a repro a shot if that is your only option.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric Animal put repro's on his '67 and they were near perfect. I think he paid extra for the "show" quality ones from Performance Years, but I could be wrong. I have seen the 'garden variety' '65 bumpers at car shows, and they are thinner and look a bit different (rears) than the real deal. My choice for a '65 would be to get replated original stuff.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I just picked up a new '65 repo rear bumper, from PerformanceYears. I am quite happy with the quality and fit and finish.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

My son bought one from Ames, went with the show quality. Very nice chrome on it. One corner is bent a little different than the other side...probably no one else but the guy that installed it would notice... and we had to file maybe a 1/16" on one of the bracket holes to the bumper to get the bolt to lay flat on the outside of the bumper.
All and all we are happy with it.
But we are hanging on to his old one just in case.....

Bill


----------



## 65gtomd (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your advice! I did buy one at Carlisle, and it looks great!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry to answer late......1967 front and rear bumpers REPRO from Performance Years....fit very well and the finish is VERY nice. :cheers


----------

